
All-Inorganic Perovskite Nanocrystal Scintillators - UpshotKnothole
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-018-0451-1
======
UpshotKnothole
Here is the sci-hub link to the complete paper: [https://twin.sci-
hub.tw/6591/b97b94dcca5fd993e846fa0a6d0909d...](https://twin.sci-
hub.tw/6591/b97b94dcca5fd993e846fa0a6d0909db/mondal2018.pdf)

